# Johnson Beach Surf Report



## Gatchman54 (Aug 23, 2017)

A couple friends and I fished the inland side of Johnson beach this evening. We saw a dolphin swimming just off the coast as we showed up and figured that was probably a bad sign. Grass was visible from the beach but wasn't an issue. Didn't end up catching anything, though we were only out for about an hour before the lightning storm chased us off. 

So far I'm 0-3 this week, what gives!?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Unfortunately it's August not you.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Try wading and casting live shrimp or pinfish under a popping cork into the bare areas surrounded by grass.


----------



## Gatchman54 (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll have to give that a try - I've been sticking mainly to the beach but I can imagine the extra distance would make quite a bit of difference. I was using a popping cork with a DOA shrimp to no avail. Maybe live bait will produce better results. 

Unfortunately I will not be local this weekend so I'll have to give it a shot next week. I'm still new to the sport so I'll take all the advice I can get!


----------



## Gatchman54 (Aug 23, 2017)

After about two weeks I FINALLY managed to catch some fish out of Johnson Beach. Surf was pretty rough this morning but I managed to catch a few. Didn't see much activity amongst the other fishermen out there.

Arrived around 7:30am and decided to set up on the Gulf side of the beach. I tied up a pompano rig using live shrimp but the surf was rough and kept ripping them off the hook. Caught two small bluefish and a tiny bonefish with those. With my last two shrimp and a piece of "fish bites" I caught a good-sized bluefish. Hadn't even walked back to my chair to sit down before it struck. Put up a decent fight, but bluefish are never too hard to bring in. Was surprised to find that I had also caught a small catfish on the same rig, which knotted the line up pretty good. 

After that I tried fishing with a top lure for awhile but had no luck. Once I got bored with that I used another pompano rig with fish bites - again, no luck. 

Decided to bring the bluefish home and cook it up for lunch - good eats (kinda). 

Still on that quest for a bull red. Maybe I will try the inland side next time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

